
Chrome Dev Tools are unusably slow. FF is much better, is it just me? - mistersys
Has anyone else noticed that Chrome Dev Tools have gotten almost unusably slow for source-mapped debugging? Reached a breaking point (no pun intended) today where the console wouldn&#x27;t start printing till several seconds after the page loaded.<p>Hitting a breakpoint takes several seconds before the page even let&#x27;s you know it&#x27;s hit breakpoint, then several more before the location loads in dev tools.<p>Switched to Firefox today, and damn Firefox feels like butter, clicking everything feels faster. Breakpoints load up pretty much instantly.
======
mistersys
Also, on chrome if you reload when you're on a breakpoint, you have to crash
the tab and create a new one or it will never load. Being able to re-load in
the middle of debugging on Firefox and not re-create my whole tab is such a
relief.

------
aashishkoirala
I switched to FF when Quantum came out and have not looked back. Chrome is
bloatware. Plus using it is just encouraging its mission to obliterate any
semblance of browser standards.

